# Which series?



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Fantasy series or rather action fantasy... I only have four listed but I personally love the genre usually.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I voted Narnia mainly because it has been such an important part of my life for much longer, but... I couldn't actually choose between Narnia or Lord of the Rings. I love Harry Potter too, but my preferred sub-genre of Fantasy is I guess maybe what people call 'high fantasy' that is, medieval-ish _with_ magic and elves etc. The Chronicles of Prydain is another one that I particularly like. 

I didn't like the tone of Song of Ice and Fire, it seemed too much about just the plot and a depressing world view. I didn't really love any of the characters enough to make me want to keep reading it, even if it was an interesting enough world.

I enjoyed Eragon, but got distracted waiting for the next book to come out and never got around to reading the rest of the series, though it's still on my list of things to read.

I like the Dragonriders of Pern books, but I don't really consider them Fantasy, they feel more like sci-fi even if there is relatively little of it in the ones I've read other than hints of lost technology from the past.

Other than that, I think I've mostly read single books rather than series.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

Hard one between Song of Ice and Fire, LOTR, and Harry Potter... but the chosen one always wins. After all, the lightning-scarred khal and his auburn-haired khaleesi are fated to reign over most of Middle Earth!


----------



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

I didn't read LOTR. The books are written in a too boring style for me. -- Don't get offended please.
I loved the first 3 books of Chronicles of Narnia, but the other books didn't seem that interesting anymore.
HP will be always the series of books that made me love reading. So yeah I kinda have to choose Harry Potter.
Song of Ice and Fire ... never heard of it actually.


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

letter_to_dana said:


> I didn't read LOTR. The books are written in a too boring style for me. -- Don't get offended please.
> I loved the first 3 books of Chronicles of Narnia, but the other books didn't seem that interesting anymore.
> HP will be always the series of books that made me love reading. So yeah I kinda have to choose Harry Potter.
> *Song of Ice and Fire* ... never heard of it actually.


Better known as a Game of Thrones, by the first book in the series.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

I chose Harry Potter, but I also really really love The Enchanted Forest Chronicles, Artemis Fowl, Eragon, Lord of the Rings, and the Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## laterally38 (Feb 25, 2014)

Movie or books is a huge distinction.

Narnia books = amazing
Narnia movies = great 1st one...and then ehhhhh

Either way, My heart says Harry and my brain says LOTR


----------



## Silent Night (Jan 11, 2012)

I voted Harry Potter. I used to read and re-read the series over and over, used to read piles of fanfiction related to it, my friends and I would have movie marathons and discuss the books endlessly...it's a series that's been such a close part of my life, like a wistful, old companion you never tire of spending time with every now and again. 

I haven't read Lord of the Rings, although I tried to and I did read The Hobbit (I find Tolkien's writing style to be too drawn-out for me, so I just couldn't get into the books). I love the movies to death however and they've been just as close to me as Harry Potter has been. Both of which I was introduced to as a young teenager so that may be why . I do want to read the Narnia books at some point - I read The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe and enjoyed it when I was younger. I don't know anything about Song of Ice and Fire. 

Another defining fantasy/sci fi-ish series for me is His Dark Materials by Philip Pullman. He did a wonderful job of interweaving the two genres and creating a complex plot and relatable, deep characters who embark on fantastic adventures. His series I found to be very thought-provoking for spiritual/philosophical contemplation. I tend to like blendings of sci fi and fantasy and realism best in novels.


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

Ah I was about to add Eragon or the Inheritance Cycle, but thought people would consider it insignificant. That was a fun series to read, sort of like a Star Wars characters in a fantasy world. I personally couldn't decide. Chronicles of Narnia I've only read three of them, so I can't judge. Plus I only saw the Witch and the Wardrobe movie which was interesting. I found the series to be almost of an Alice in Wonderland nature (anyone else find this) LOTR I always get stuck on the second book, where I believe it becomes a bit slow, but the movies are great. If I can just get past the Two Towers, I'm sure I'd be a fan. A Song of Ice and Fire I stopped reading, when I realized the author hadn't finished and he's well... Old. It'd be a shame if they were never finished. I found the plot of both the show and book interesting, yet the characters and their names are confusing. Harry Potter is the only one I've read and finished, and I've also seen the movies. I love Harry Potter, but I've read the first book so much it gets boring. I'd love to go back and read them now I'm older, but I always get stuck.

@Aelwthyn I've heard of the Dragonriders books, but never have really read or looked them up. Do you have a plot summary or review?
@badwolf I like your username, I think we know where it's from haha. What are the Enchanted Forest books? Do you have a summary/review of those? I started Artemis Fowl a long time ago, but was a bit young to truly understand. I want to go back now and read them huh.


Has anyone read the Chronicles of Ancient Darkness? They were a lower level of reading, but I found the plot to be one of the most interesting I've heard of, especially as the series progressed. I couldn't put those down, and easily completed the series in a day.

Also, @Silent Night I read His Dark Materials. I'd say it's more sci-fi with some fantasy, steampunk, and religious comments. The idea of dæmons and the children vs adults as well as the turning characters gave a good insight to our world. I'd recommend them too. Didn't think to bring them up either.

I also would maybe consider Percy Jackson, but only because I found bringing greek mythology into modern times to be fun.

I find fantasy and sci fi to be a lot more interesting than this new found love for post apocalypse books everyone loves like the Hunger Games and such.


----------



## badwolf (Jun 17, 2012)

@ShadoWolf The Enchanted Forest Chronicles are also slightly... middle school, for lack of a better term. They're centered around a princess who hates being a princess and just wants to go be a normal person. So she decides to go live with a dragon. It's all very entertaining. The author is Patricia C. Wrede.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

I am stuck between LOTR and Harry Potter


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

LOTR. Others are amateurs


----------



## BakerStreet (May 1, 2014)

Voted for Potter because it's my childhood. Otherwise, I would have picked LOTR.


----------



## Helweh18 (Jul 30, 2013)

This depends on books or movies.... Love the Harry Potter Books, the movies were OK.... Wasn't into the Lord of the rings books but loved the movies lol


----------



## emmylouise (Nov 7, 2013)

LOTR. Movies and books.


----------



## Lemxn (Aug 17, 2013)

HP.


----------



## AwedByOdd (Mar 24, 2014)

I absolutely love the LOTR and have read it front to back many times. But I voted "other" because right now I'm really loving the Kingkiller Chronicles by Patrick Rothfuss. It's become one of my favourites - Rothfuss is a wordsmith among wordsmiths.
Narnia is right up there with them, though. Brilliant pieces they are.


----------



## bombsaway (Nov 29, 2011)

Lord of the Rings forever. 

With the possible exception of Harry Potter (though it no longer has the same pull as when I was younger) no series has the same pull. Like, returning to middle earth is essentially returning home. Harry Potter was more important to me as a teenager but LotR has stuck with me and, if anything, has gotten more important over the years.


----------



## SweetPickles (Mar 19, 2012)

Used to be LOTR, but Song of Ice and Fire is incredible.


----------



## JambiChick (May 29, 2017)

Lotr!


----------



## Winter Queen (May 16, 2017)

They are all good, but I'm partial to LOTR.


----------



## Praimfaya (May 25, 2017)

I chose "Other" because I could not decide between "Harry Potter" and "A Song of Ice and Fire," plus I also really like "The Sword of Truth" series by Goodkind, though the writing devolves as the author's obsession with Objectivism supplants his creative objectivity.


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

probably Star Wars


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

It's funny: the nerds around here keep insisting that I am one of them but I am not a fan of any of these.

For shit sake I am so fucking sick of hearing about Harry Potter that I wish I could grow a pair of balls just to puke them up to truly convey my feelings.

I really enjoyed the Redwall series as a teenager to young adult. I've outgrown them a bit I still think it's a great series.


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

Went with Harry Potter but it was very difficult to choose between that and Chronicles of Narnia.

I love the Lord of the Rings movies and Tolkien as a person but lord in heaven those books were dry.


----------



## Ochi96 (Jun 5, 2017)

Lord of the Rings. No doubt about it. But I also love Harry Potter.


----------



## Poundcake (May 21, 2017)

Praimfaya said:


> I chose "Other" because I could not decide between "Harry Potter" and "A Song of Ice and Fire," plus I also really like "The Sword of Truth" series by Goodkind, though the writing devolves as the author's obsession with Objectivism supplants his creative objectivity.


It's hard to pick only one. The Sword of Truth series is even darker than A Song of Ice and Fire, but it's well written despite, as you say, the author's obsession with Rand. I found the characters relatable even with that. Rand's character's aren't very likeable or relatable.

I also like the Shannara series. It was heavily influenced by Lord of the Rings, but made it's own mark.


----------



## Ostara (Jun 6, 2017)

Lord of the Rings. I was quite young when I read it, so it took me some time to finish it, but it's my favourite fantasy story nonetheless. My number 2 is not on the list, namely The Nightangel trilogy by Brent Weeks. Number 3 would be Harry Potter.
I have to say that I didn't read A song of Ice and Fire yet, although I bought the books ages ago, so there is a small chance that my top 3 might change.


----------



## lolalalah (Aug 1, 2015)

LOTR - among favourite books. I used to envy Tolkien for having the ability to create intricate fantasy maps.


----------



## Epic Love (Dec 30, 2016)

Harry Potter if I choose from the above mentioned options.


----------

